# Bore sighting help



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a mystery. My grandson is shooting a Rossi single shot 243. The sling swivel came loose and the rifle fell on the hard road. When I checked with my Bushnell bore sighted it showed 4 in High and 4 in left.....so I rezeroed it to dead center......at the lease this weekend,at about 80 yds, it wouldn't hit on a 50lb corn sack.....with the same loads. I brought it home and rechecked with the bore sighted....still shows dead on.....what am I missing here....HELP


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd make sure the scope is tight and still level. Then try shooting it at closer range and make adjustment from there.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Bore sighting is only good to get it on paper, you need to actually shoot it in.

Never trust a bore sight to be dead on zero.

John


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Start with a big target at 25 yards.

Don't expect too much from a Rossi.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bore sighting will get you close usually, but sometimes I've seen rifles print 2-3 feet off from there the bore is pointing. Get it on paper at 25 yds at the range, zero it there, then try it at 100 yds and dial it in exactly. Bore sighting is just a starting point for the whole process and never should be the end of that process.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Drop may have messed up the reticle inside the scope...then wont matter how much you adjust.....


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

As was said, bore sighting is only a starting point. Since whatever you are currently using is not working, possibly bore sighting by looking through the bore may work better to get you on paper. Check the video for a simple demonstration. sgrem is also correct in that you could have a damaged scope or knocked the mount loose.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*this!*



sgrem said:


> Drop may have messed up the reticle inside the scope...then wont matter how much you adjust.....


 x2


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

90% chance scope is broken.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

artys only said:


> x2


X3

My son's Rossi 243 is a near MOA shooter with Federal premium ammo. The flip side is that he has a 7mm-08 barrel for the same gun that is a 2 MOA shooter at best.

You might take the scope off and re-attach to the gun. Start at 25 yds and go from there with re-zero process.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put it back Luke it was and try it. If the mounts were tight and thread lock installed may be still on. Even cheap scopes are pretty tuff these days. Start simple . Fire 1 shot at 25 yards hold the same sight picture and adjust the scope until the cross hairs touch the bullet hole. Should be a couple of inches high at 100. That's the one shot sight in. For future reference you can use a card for each rifle to note how your real zero matches your bore sight. That way you will have a quick reference.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

As above start close and work it out.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Throw the bore sighter in the trash. I dont like them or use them. I can do much better by picking and object such as a transformer on a pole 200 yards or so away. Center the object in the barrel and then adjust scope to center on the object. Keep checking back and forth to make sure gun hasnt moved. Or you could just do as said above and shoot it at 20 yards. I have shot at the ground in a safe manner to a turtle in a tank to see where shot hit.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Look through scope crank windage watch hairs see if they move if the dont scrap the scope


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Update......I sighted it in at 25 yards...then at 100 yards ......grandson made an 85 yard ,perfect shot on a 10 point buck,Sunday evening......guess it is shooting straight.....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Boresighting isn't always reliable. Always start at a closer range and work out to where you want to be zeroed.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad it worked out.I've got and had for a long time cheap BSA boresighter.All boresighters do for me is save me a box of shells trying to figure out where my bullets are going.Over the many years I've tinkered with guns,I've boresighted some that were dead center the first shot,and some you'd need a 4x8 sheet of plywood to find a starting place.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Even when I've bore-sighted. The first shots are fired at a target at 25 yards... If it's not on and you start taking pot-shots at 100 or even 50 yards sometimes, you're just wasting ammo...


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

For those who don't like bore sighters, how do you get a semi auto rifle on target at 25 yards without one?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Scout177 said:


> For those who don't like bore sighters, how do you get a semi auto rifle on target at 25 yards without one?


Aim for the center of a large target, shoot once, adjust. At such close range you are almost guaranteed to be within a 2 food circle of the cross hair. If you aren't, then get closer until you are.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Re 25 yards

If it wont hit paper at 25 yards there is a big problem.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

You should be able to sight down the barrel and hit paper at 25 yards.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Scout177 said:


> For those who don't like bore sighters, how do you get a semi auto rifle on target at 25 yards without one?


Pull pins.
rotate lower out of the way.
remove bolt.
look down barrel at a distant object.
adjust scope.
never had an issue removing the bolt and looking down the barrel.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Amen!



sgrem said:


> Pull pins.
> rotate lower out of the way.
> remove bolt.
> look down barrel at a distant object.
> ...


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think he was talking about a platform rifle. But like others have said. It should hit a corn sack at 25 yards. You will be amazed at how many clicks it takes to move 3 inches at 25. 1/4 minute at 100 is 1/16 at 25.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Throw it in the trash buy him something decent they are junk


----------

